# Grizzly Mini-mill crash



## Bernd (Apr 23, 2008)

This probably shouldn't go under "Machine Modifications". I didn't do anything to improve the mill.....but, mmmm, perhaps I did modify it by taking out the hi/lo range gear.

Below is a picture of the Hi/Lo range gear. If you look close you'll notice a couple of cracks. ???






In the next picture you'll see the modification I did to it.    :'(





This happened at high speed, low range gear setting. I was using a long 4 lipped end mill. I used the end mill like a drill to remove waste material on an aluminum piece to round a corner. It's the same idea as chain drilling and then filing the cut out part. Well, one of the lips caught an edge and it was all over. When I heard the snap I figured is was the upper gear set. I had all ready replaced those once and had ordered two sets in case this happened again. Not so lucky this time. Will have to order replacement from Grizzly ASAP.

I'll take a few more pics of the part I was doing, after I stop crying. :'(

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Apr 23, 2008)

That's not so bad Bernd.
My own was in four pieces, with some unaccounted for.





Consider this:




It's the *Belt Drive Conversion Kit* from Little Machine Shop.

Here's a look at mine installed:





Rick


----------



## Bernd (Apr 23, 2008)

Rick,

The belt drive won't have helped. These are the low/high gear set. The one you show is the one I broke the first time. If you take a close look at the most left part you'll see a small air bubble that was trapped when they cast the gear. It would have broke eventually.

I plan on making the belt drive conversion soon. I did go look and they are available for $119. Not bad.

Did a quick surf over to Grizzly and ordered 2. They're $9.00 a piece and $8.20 for shipping. 

Ok, I'm finally able to see through the tears. So here's a couple of more pics.

The first is a peek inside. This is were the hi/lo speed range gears reside. That's the spindle gear you see there and the fork for shifting the the hi/lo gear.





Here's what I was cutting. You can see a few pieces of swarf still hanging on the part. I was bascially trying to round the corner by moving the X and Y axis and then the Z to mill downward. The mill caught the edge of the work holding plate..............and snap. That's all she wrote. (Ya I know Mr. Wakefield, I should convert to CNC to do stuff like this. ;D )





The part is 2" high. It will sit on the intake manifold for the water inlet from the radiator. I'll get a pic of it when done and mounted on the motor. It'll be much clearer then as to it's function.

Time for a bigger mill and a rotory table. If only I could convince my finace department. She justed won't budge. Oh well. :-\

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Apr 23, 2008)

Those plastic gears are a weak point.
With the belt conversion the belt becomes the weak point.
It can be replaced without smashing a thumb with a hammer and
ruining a bearing. Not to say I actually did either of those things.
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Besides this sounds and CUTS much cleaner.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzuWDfB1-Jc[/ame]

Rick


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Apr 23, 2008)

A bandsaw is your friend when there is a bunch of metal to remove from a corner like that. Then a 
milling cutter. 
  ...lew...


----------



## Cedge (Apr 23, 2008)

Bernd
I'll second the belt conversion suggestion. It renders the High / low gears useless since they have to be in neutral for the belt drive to work. You really won't believe the difference it makes until you've tried it. Once you've tried it you'll have to under go one of those obligatory head banging moments...LOL

Go for it
Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 23, 2008)

I will third the belt conversion. As Steve said, the hi/low is no longer used... in fact, my machine doesn't even have the hi/low gears or lever installed anymore. I took them out.

Eric


----------



## georgeseal (Apr 23, 2008)

I am with Eric my gears are all removed. Made one out of HomeShop Machinest and worked fine for years. Had some extra cash and bought the one Rick has from LMS. Like this one alot better.


----------



## gilessim (Apr 24, 2008)

I may have asked this before, but do any Brits know of someone selling the belt conversion in the UK?

Giles


----------



## CrewCab (Apr 24, 2008)

I believe this is what you are looking for *Belt Drive*

hth

Dave


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Axminster website has a review which mentions a 'Stirling Steele' belt conversion, possibly the person who designed it; a google search yields no results. 

I see Dave's posted a Ebay link to one while I was nosing but I can't look as I'm at work. 

Hope any conversions etc work out for everyone.

Al


----------



## CrewCab (Apr 24, 2008)

Have to say though the kit from *Little Machine Shop* looks a better alternative as the eBay one doesn't seem to have a guard, could be worth speaking to the eBay seller as he provides a phone number (07943 133 794) and seems willing to answer questions.

For information ;D here's a picture of the Ebay product with the LMS version below.


----------



## Bernd (Apr 24, 2008)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> A bandsaw is your friend when there is a bunch of metal to remove from a corner like that. Then a
> milling cutter.
> ...lew...



Your right Lew. Just wasn't thinking. Going to do that on the other side. It's not too of an expensive leason learned. As I said also, a bigger mill would work better too. I was pushing the envelop on this.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Apr 24, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Bernd
> I'll second the belt conversion suggestion. It renders the High / low gears useless since they have to be in neutral for the belt drive to work. You really won't believe the difference it makes until you've tried it. Once you've tried it you'll have to under go one of those obligatory head banging moments...LOL
> 
> Go for it
> Steve



So the hi/lo gears don't get used?  Interesting. I didn't know that. So the it's a direct drive from the motor to the spindle via belt then? 

I listen to Ricks video and ti sure sounds nice and quiet. As soon as I get a the $119 from my finace department I'll have to order the belt drive. :big:

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Apr 24, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Those plastic gears are a weak point.
> With the belt conversion the belt becomes the weak point.
> It can be replaced without smashing a thumb with a hammer and
> ruining a bearing. Not to say I actually did either of those things.
> ...



That conversion just got moved up the list to number one after hearing yours run. One heck of a lot quieter than thos gears ratling around. Unfortunatly I ordered 2 gears last night. So will be using the gears until the finance department releases $119 to buy the belt conversion. :big: Thanks Rick.

Bernd


----------



## whatsit (Apr 24, 2008)

I have had the LMS unit installed since I broke my first gear and I love it. Pulled all unused gears out.
Biggest plus is it doesn't wake up my family. (I work night shift so I am in the shop at odd hours.)
Also on the LMS unit it has a dual pulley for 2 speed ranges 0-1700 and 0-4300.
The higher range is pretty handy for some operations.
If you can get one do it.

Kevin


----------



## gilessim (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Dave and Al, the only reason I asked is because they hit me with 20+% import tax with stuff sent from the states and sometimes it takes ages to get here!, the last time I was waiting for 2 tiny Boca bearings and the customs kept them for a week and I had to send 2 fax's declaring what was in the packet!, they could have just opened it!

Maybe I'll try the LMS kit, even with the tax it may work out cheaper than the ebay one!

Giles


----------



## Bernd (Apr 24, 2008)

Just recived notice from Grizzly (4-24-08) that the gear has been backordered and won't be in until 6-03-08.  

Looks like I'm going to have to hit up the finance dept. for a loan for that belt drive. 8)

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Apr 24, 2008)

The instructions that come with the kit do not say it is necessary to 
totally remove all the gears in the head. I can tell you where all
of mine are.




The High / Low lever in in that box as well. Why leave anything that
is not needed in there to cause a problem later?

Here's a interesting video on the subject.
Again, they don't show removing all the internal gears
but while it's already apart you might as well do that.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_6atCLtSWk[/ame]

Rick


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bernd,

Unless you can do a deal with a member who has what you want loafing in a box until the finance department approve the purchase of a belt kit, Arceurotrade in the UK sell X2 spares; is what you need shown as in stock?

http://arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/X2-Mini-Mill-Spares

It might be worth contacting them to see if they will ship reasonably to where you are. Failing that as the parts generally don't seem too expensive per se, I could buy one for you and post it or you could buy it get it shipped to me and then I could post it to you. Either way you could get one before June.

Happy to help in any way I can.

Al


----------



## Bernd (Apr 25, 2008)

Fellow members,

George Seal has kindly offered me his set of gears and is probably in the process of packageing them as I type this. He has converted his to a belt drive and has kindly offered me his gear set.

George I want to extend a very big thank you for doing that. :bow: :bow:

Al, I appreciate your wanting to help. Thank you very much. :bow:

Rick, you can be very proud to have started a forum such as this. As very body can see from George's unselfish generosity he is giving me his gear. Not only do we exchange ideas and give advice to our fellow members, but also help them out in time of need for parts. Gives me a nice warm and fuzzy feeling on the inside about the membership here.

Wanting to return such a favor I am offering anybody that gets or has one of these mills and breaks either the top plastic gear or the speed range gear to contact me and I'll send it to you, any were in the world. 

I will probably change over to a belt drive before the year is out. I just need to finish up this job for the guy with his race car. He wants to go drag racing in a couple of weeks. The gear will get the machine back up and running in short order.

George, again a million thanks for coming to my rescue. I own you a favor and I won't forget.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## tel (Apr 27, 2008)

Those speed change gears are _designed_ to fail  Three of 'em later the penny finally dropped with me and I made the belt drive kit. Fitted it a couple of weeks back and it's a whole different machine. No longer walking on egg shells all the time it's in use.


----------



## tel (Apr 27, 2008)

This is t'other gotta have on the mini mill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't know if I am lucky very careful or don't make as many chips as others but in 5 years have not broken any gears on the mini mill. Upgraded to the Ron Steele pulley kit from LMS in January. It way cuts down on the noise. While at my buddies sewing machine shop he gave me a couple of spare belts. reinforced urethane with the broken segments inside a bit noisier than the solid gates but still much better than the gears. 
BTW McMaster Carr stocks the Gates spares.
Tin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 27, 2008)

Tin,

You got the part number for McMaster Carr on those belts?

Tel... did you design that powerfeed or did you build it from plans?


Eric


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 27, 2008)

Brass machine
The belt is a Gates 0130 ,Trade size 2L130 McMaster Carr # 7881K14 IIRC they are about $4.00 each 
Tin


----------



## tel (Apr 27, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Tin,
> 
> You got the part number for McMaster Carr on those belts?
> 
> ...



No plans mate, just put it together from bits and pieces I had on hand. Works very well and saves a lot of winding.

Only cost was $20 for a power supply off ebay


----------



## Bernd (Apr 28, 2008)

My early Xmas present arrived today from George Seal. Not only did he send one gear set but two of the range gears and three of the upper set. Although one is slightly used. : :big:

George a big thank you goes out to you in helping a fellow member in time of need. :bow: :bow:

Oh, almost forgot. Here's what George sent me.





That will close this part of the story for now.

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Apr 28, 2008)

We call ourselves a "Hobby Community" here.

Seeing a neighbor helping out another just makes it real. 

*I* thank you George!

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got the mill back together and it's running fine. Thanks to George I don't have to wait till June for the gears. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Next time it'll be a change over to the belt drive and I'll gladly donate the gears to the next fellow who has this happen to them.

Bernd


----------

